# What's everyone using to purch their wheels on?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm looking at something better than two long pieces of wood to rest my wheels on when cleaning and coating them. Can you guys share as to what you use to rest your wheels on? I know of wheelie bins but they're a bit cumbersome plus I don't really have much room on my drive to accommodate one among all my other gear.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I use the car, generally. Bolted to the hubs with 5 nice strong bolts, so the wheels don't fall over as I clean them. 

On occasions where I've removed wheels to clean them and apply a coating I've just rested them against a wall, but hold them as I'm actually cleaning them and just rest them against the wall afterwards to rinse.

I don't tend to remove wheels often though - only when applying a ceramic coating to them. All that jacking, undoing and re-torquing isn't doing the wheels, studs and bolts any favours if you're doing it all the time.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You could use something like this ?

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/wd2...Iy8LkwKiL5gIVF-DtCh0Spw__EAQYBSABEgLpHvD_BwE#

Something i've thought about...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Or alternately, something like this to lie them flat on - could fix some foam / carpet on to soften the top?

https://www.toolstation.com/roughne...MI9NqXi6mL5gIVDFPTCh0EdASFEAQYAyABEgIHYPD_BwE


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Try a fold up canvas camping stool


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

If you're handy with a welder you could.make something like this (seen on Ammo YouTube channel) https://i.imgur.com/bkxHO5E.jpg


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> You could use something like this ?
> 
> https://www.sgs-engineering.com/wd2...Iy8LkwKiL5gIVF-DtCh0Spw__EAQYBSABEgLpHvD_BwE#
> 
> Something i've thought about...


That looks like a blinding idea. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

this 
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I use a very thick rubber door mat to lay the wheels down when washing.

I hold the wheel when applying product and rest it against a wall whilst waiting for the product to do its thing.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Foam flooring matt the ones you use to floor a garage with, thy have jigsaw type edges.

I got a pack of 6 for about 7 quid and I also join 3 together when I remove a bumper also but 1 is perfect to rest a wheel on, the ones I braught have hloles in them to allow water to drain

Something like these 

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/garage-equipment/garage-essentials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Garage+Equipment-_-Garage+Essentials-_-552101&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istFeedId=62b447cf-331e-4fec-a47a-9985ff72d404&istItemId=wxlqmpqq&istBid=tztw&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:1537737348|agid:57846660479|tid:aud-80976661549la-329586867033|crid:291898457477|nw:g|rnd:5943476036966506590|dvc:c|adp:1o2|mt:|loc:1007149&gclid=CjwKCAiA_f3uBRAmEiwAzPuaM1k9Nb_VU3ecSlgqVSEeZ8mVQT2GgGKCQ-OruZFBN-DfpOJ5EcE5DRoC4UIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I was thinking of screwing 2 bits of wood together for a wheel to sit in. Got lots kicking round the garage so won't cost me anything, might even make 2 so I can do the wheels in pairs. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

you mean people actually take wheels off to clean them? I'm with the other guy of using the car to keep them upright haha


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> this
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554





Blackroc said:


> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554


Great minds :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You must be desperate to be parted from your money?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I just use an old tyre 245x18 works a treat


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> this
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554





Blackroc said:


> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554





Andy from Sandy said:


> You must be desperate to be parted from your money?


Haha, my thoughts exactly. Good idea but £99 :speechles:doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Haha, my thoughts exactly. Good idea but £99 :speechles:doublesho


I've seen these go for $200, so these look like good value and perfect for wheel maintenance. Sadly they're out of stock at the moment, gives me time to save up. £99 isn't breaking the bank is it?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> this
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554


They look the part and very similar to what I saw on Larry's channel some time ago. £99 is a good price for a quality looking piece of kit, These are going for $200 plus import duty from the USA. Just hope clean and shiny will stock them soon.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They look the part and very similar to what I saw on Larry's channel some time ago. £99 is a good price for a quality looking piece of kit, These are going for $200 plus import duty from the USA. Just hope clean and shiny will stock them soon.


Think you need to read the last paragraph on that link.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

i prop mine against the fence when washing them, dry them with the pet dryer before putting them on the black and decker workmate to polish and seal


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Think you need to read the last paragraph on that link.


Read that, not really an issue at.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I built this earlier in the year.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412557&highlight=NeilG40


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've seen these go for $200, so these look like good value and perfect for wheel maintenance. Sadly they're out of stock at the moment, gives me time to save up. £99 isn't breaking the bank is it?


Nope, I suppose not, depends on how long you need to save for to afford it.
I was shocked at the cost for something that's probably got £10 of materials in it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

NeilG40 said:


> I built this earlier in the year.
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412557&highlight=NeilG40


I remember this thread,awesome work and just what I'm looking for, all to make life that much easier. I remove my wheels twice a year to do a full chassis and wheel detail.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Nope, I suppose not, depends on how long you need to save for to afford it.
> I was shocked at the cost for something that's probably got £10 of materials in it.


I get your point and if I had the skill to construct something like this then I would. Many of us have spent hundreds if not thousands over the years in building up an arsenal of products and equipment and we are at the end of the day a captive audience.


----------



## ChoobDriver (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought an old part worn tyre the same size as mine and lay or stand them in that


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I get your point and if I had the skill to construct something like this then I would. Many of us have spent hundreds if not thousands over the years in building up an arsenal of products and equipment and we are at the end of the day a captive audience.


Yep, agreed on the spending, I'm probably going to knock one up myself as I can't make wax but I could make one of these 

If you are ever passing Preston and fancy one, give me a bit of notice and I will knock you one up for £75


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Yep, agreed on the spending, I'm probably going to knock one up myself as I can't make wax but I could make one of these
> 
> If you are ever passing Preston and fancy one, give me a bit of notice and I will knock you one up for £75


I appreciate the gesture, however by the time I get to you and factor in petrol cost to get to you and back home it would probably cost most than the thing itself. :lol: Keen to see how yours looks like when finished.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They look the part and very similar to what I saw on Larry's channel some time ago. £99 is a good price for a quality looking piece of kit, These are going for $200 plus import duty from the USA. Just hope clean and shiny will stock them soon.


Give John a shout Im sure he will stick one on his next order :thumb:


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

How about a DIY solution 
GLOSSBOSS Wheeldetailer Stand

https://glossboss.de/allgemein/glossboss-wheeldetailer/
The rollers can be found on eBay


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

ChoobDriver said:


> I bought an old part worn tyre the same size as mine and lay or stand them in that


or just wait until you need a new tyre and ask to keep the old one.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Give John a shout Im sure he will stick one on his next order :thumb:


What I'll do Bill is leave it until next spring when I'm due the give my car it's full detail. Then I'll give John a call.


----------

